# Omnipod vs Insight



## savannah (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi All,
I've not posted before but have often read the forums and thought I'd leap in!

I've been offered a replacement pump (currently using the Roche Accu Chek Combo) and wondered if anyone had any opinions or advice about which to choose?

Omnipod - 

love the idea of tubeless
concerned about the pod coming unstuck
concerned about all the extra supplies i'd have to carry (pods, insulin, syringes)
slight worry that it will be very visible under clothes

Insight - 

I'm used to the menu system & the infusion sets
the handset seems to be difficult to control via touchscreen (more like a sat nav than a iphone!)

Just wondered if anyone was using these 2 systems and if you could give me your opinions on them and let me know of any issues/problems you've had?

Many thanks in advance
Savannah


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't like the thought of knocking the omnipod off. Have heard a lot about infections & limited places for sites. All other pumps are similar but I love the Medtronic stuff & staff


----------



## savannah (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, those are my concerns too Hobie

Thanks for your reply... Can you tell me more about the Medtronic? I've also had the 640g offered to me


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2015)

savannah said:


> Yeah, those are my concerns too Hobie
> 
> Thanks for your reply... Can you tell me more about the Medtronic? I've also had the 640g offered to me



Hi Savannah, welcome to the forum  I'm not a pump user myself, but there is a thread about the 640g here:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=50925

I know we have one or two users of the Insight, hopefully they will respond soon


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 25, 2015)

I use the Insight and think it is fantastic. It has many new features including pre-filled cartridges. I would worry about the Omnipod coming unstuck or being knocked off.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2015)

Medtronic are a brill firm & lots of tech involved. I have had a couple of pumps off them & this new one is next on my list. I can email the staff who are very helpful & like there jobs !  If there are any questions you want to know about Veo pls ask but if you have been offered new pump "I WOULD take there hand off"


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2015)

Does the 640g have a remote control from the meter? - cos that's what I'd miss.


----------



## savannah (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks all

Yes I think the 640g had a remote. Is not really considered it as it looks a bit chunky but maybe I'll have another look. 

I think I'm very lucky to be offered an upgrade. Gotta love Bristol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Does the 640g have a remote control from the meter? - cos that's what I'd miss.



Only a partial one TW.

You can do a 'normal' bolus of whatever u from the updated Contour Next Link meter that comes with the 640G (but without the benefit of bolus calc which is on pump). Also you can preset several (five?) boluses with dual/square wave splits and amounts which you can choose from a menu.

Essentially it'd be OK for 'quick and easy' ad hoc corrections/snacks etc, but it's not really a full fledged remote handset like the Combo/Insight/Omnipod/Dana


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2015)

I found something else good out about the Insight this afternoon - apparently if you say have an Extended bolus still running but now eat something for which you'd really like a Multi-wave - you can run them in combination !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2015)

trophywench said:


> I found something else good out about the Insight this afternoon - apparently if you say have an Extended bolus still running but now eat something for which you'd really like a Multi-wave - you can run them in combination !



Wow. That's great!


----------

